# Fender lip clearance



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

How big of rims have you guys put on your 200sx ser's
I am thinking that the fender lip clearance is the main problem going past 17's, How wide of tires do you all have. It looks to me like 205/40/17 may be as big as I can go without removing part of the fender and molding on a flare which would be cool anyway, but its a lotta workI would prefer to get a 235 to a 245 tire in there.
Any input appreciated


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

I believe that a 215 width tire is about as big as you can go on a Sentra or 200. Also, anything wider than that is pretty much over kill for our cars. You really don't need any more rubber than that. Wider fenders would be cool, but a lot of work, and probably not worth the time and money.


----------

